# Cross connection control guys



## dugansz (Mar 29, 2015)

Does anyone know if those test ports like on then Watts 009 or Zurn 375 are serviceable and can be repaired? i just had to order 3 new ones for a 3/4 inch 
Watts 009 and they are 40 bucks apiece from the manufacturer before markup. That is almost half the cost of a new device. Want to know if i could fix it on site with an oring or something.......thx Jim


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

If you have 3 bad one's maybe the whole device does need changing.


----------

